
South Korea: We’re Spending $2 Billion To Put Our Textbooks on Tablet PCs - olalonde
http://singularityhub.com/2011/07/06/south-korea-were-spending-2-billion-to-put-our-textbooks-on-tablet-pcs-by-2015-what-are-you-doing/
======
jccodez
Very nice. I like books, but this is a big commitment and including
"connectivity" is even better.

